# Recommend which small car?



## rabbits (17 Dec 2008)

Howdy,

As the market for 2nd hand cars seems to be dropping dramatically I'm thinking it could be a good time to get something a bit newer.  I have a 97 Cinqucento.  Grand car, runs well etc but I'm thinking I'd like something a bit better.  I think I'd rather stay smallish so I don't want a Mondeo or anything of that sort but don't have any knowledge of what I should be considering.  

If I was looking around the up to about 1.3ltr market (really, I only use it around Dublin on relatively short trips).....any recommendations?  I was thinking about a 4 year old car give or take.  In other words, I'm not fanatical about cars but yes, would like something that looks nice too!


----------



## Bell Butts (17 Dec 2008)

What is your budget?


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2008)

Also Rabbits, are you male or female do you mind me asking? (May have a bearing on the recommendations)


----------



## rabbits (17 Dec 2008)

Oh yes, should have included that!  I'm not really sure to be honest although I know thats not a helpful answer!!!!!    I suppose about E5,000 and just looking for a runaround.  I looked at carzone and there seemed to be loads of cars of different types for about E2,500 to E3,500


----------



## rabbits (17 Dec 2008)

LOL  True!  Female.  Probably explains why I don't already have a type of car in mind.

Also....and possibly even more importantly....are there any types I should stay away from?


----------



## Bell Butts (17 Dec 2008)

From a quick look on carzone, you could get any of the following cars with a 2005 reg for under €6K (engine size in brackets):

Fiat Punto (1.2)
Fiat Panda (1.1)
Ford Ka (1.3)
Nissan Micra (1.2)
Opel Corsa (1.2)


The Ka is probably the nicest looking of those but is pretty dated and is being replaced next year.  Nissan is boring but reliable.  Don't know about Corsa.  Panda has the best reputation of those, but might be a bit boring for you.

What's your idea of a good-looking car?


----------



## Bell Butts (17 Dec 2008)

rabbits said:


> LOL True! Female. Probably explains why I don't already have a type of car in mind.
> 
> Also....and possibly even more importantly....are there any types I should stay away from?


 
In general the cars with poorest reliability records are french (peugeot, renault, citroen) and alfa romeo (unfortunately, as they are lovely cars).


----------



## rabbits (17 Dec 2008)

Something that looks a bit more up to date than what I have at the moment I suppose.  Didn't Punto's have a bad reputation with the engine needing constant repair after a few years?


----------



## mathepac (17 Dec 2008)

rabbits said:


> ... Also....and possibly even more importantly....are there any types I should stay away from?


British, French, American and Italian (cars that is) and more importantly check out who you are buying from.

As a general rule buy German or Japanese, but with a limited budget, your options are restricted. First thoughts would be for a Toyota Yaris petrol.


----------



## David_Dublin (17 Dec 2008)

Yaris if u can afford. A great car


----------



## Caveat (17 Dec 2008)

Bell Butts said:


> Nissan is boring but reliable.


 
Completely disagree.

Have you driven a Micra - in particular the 1.2 16v?

For what it is, not at all boring - in fact, fun to drive with good handling.

Easily the best to drive out of the ones you listed IMO.  And yes, very reliable.


----------



## Bell Butts (17 Dec 2008)

I meant boring looking - OP says she wants a nice looking car.


----------



## michaelm (17 Dec 2008)

rabbits said:


> Didn't Punto's have a bad reputation with the engine needing constant repair after a few years?


A Punto will break your heart.  This question has been asked many times on AAM.  The usual suggestions are something like . . Jap car (Yaris, Micra) or one from the VW stable (Polo, Skoda Fabia, maybe a Seat Ibiza) but not a Punto/Fiat under any circumstances.  If I were buying a small car today I'd be looking at a Corolla or Yaris or a Fabia.


----------



## johnjoda (17 Dec 2008)

Hi, have a look at the smart car 700cc (65 to the gallon) cheap tax / insurance  my wife loves hers


----------



## rabbits (17 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the tips!  I'll start keeping an eye out.  

If I bought from a garage, should I expect the garage to take my car in as scrappage?  Would that be a charge or part of buying the newer car?

After having the cinqucento for about 5 years I think I want something a bit different so I don't think I'd be interested in Ka's or the smart cars.


----------



## Sandals (17 Dec 2008)

Had a ford Ka few years ago when I started driving. Only kept it for few months as only two doors. Real pain for putting books/people in the back.  

Had a fiesta each year from 01 to 06, except 05 when I tried a peugeot 206.  I only kept her for 6 months as like driving a hairdryer, no push at all in her. very disappointing as lovely body, spoiler etc. 

Never had one problem with any fiesta. Lovely boot space for a small car.

Changed car there to Kia Rio saloon. Very powerful and solid. Heard alot people comment on Kia as being budget car. I love this car so far anyways. Kia do small car - picanto.

Auto Xchange in Galway are doing great deals on older cars as tradeins. Cant remeber them but think u get €4000 for it. 

Good luck wih ur purchase.


----------



## allthedoyles (17 Dec 2008)

I suggest a VW Polo 1.2  or Peugeot 206 1.1


----------



## mathepac (17 Dec 2008)

allthedoyles said:


> ...VW Polo 1.2 ...


Will break the bank on fuel costs


allthedoyles said:


> ... Peugeot 206 1.1


Will just break your heart.


----------



## soy (18 Dec 2008)

Yaris, Micra or Fiesta are the pick of the bunch. Have a look and choose which suits you best


----------



## gebbel (18 Dec 2008)

caveat said:


> Also Rabbits, Are You Male Or Female Do You Mind Me Asking? (may Have A Bearing On The Recommendations)


 


rabbits said:


> I'm Not Really Sure To Be Honest Although I Know Thats Not A Helpful Answer!!!!!


 
:d


----------



## rabbits (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions!!!!!!  For someone who really hasn't got a clue, they have been a great help.  I reckon I'll be looking come January


----------



## tosullivan (19 Dec 2008)

Honda Jazz


----------



## G123 (22 Dec 2008)

A friend of mine bought a Suzuki Liana. 

It's Japanese but not as high profile as Toyota or Nissan.

Got a great deal for on a 2006 car which is still very fresh and probably won't need any work for another few years. ( Japanese heritage etc.)

Low price will probably be reflected in resale in the future though.

(Also, very boring zzzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## mathepac (22 Dec 2008)

G123 said:


> A friend of mine bought a Suzuki Liana. ...
> (Also, very boring zzzzzzzzzzz)


As featured on Top Gear it leads a very exciting life - "our reasonably priced star in what's almost a car".


----------



## rabbits (10 Jun 2009)

Starting to look around now.  I am still looking at the average smaller cars but what do you think of the Opel Astra 1.4?  Its the biggest size I'd consider but it seems very nice.  Any bad reports about it? I have seen this one [broken link removed] 

Any thoughts?


----------



## l.m (10 Jun 2009)

I have the Opel Astra sport, my favourite car  although i would say the sports model in it consumes an awful lot of petrol due to all the extra bodywork on the car and the special exhaust.  They are lovely looking and i wouldnt trade mine for the world (especially since it took me a year to find) i still would be extremely weary of their fuel consumption.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2009)

rabbits said:


> Starting to look around now.  I am still looking at the average smaller cars but what do you think of the Opel Astra 1.4? ...


Why would you buy a car made by a company (General Motors)  thats gone bust and that none seems to want to buy?

There are lots of other cars out there that are better.


----------



## Aidan23gd (11 Jun 2009)

mathepac said:


> Why would you buy a car made by a company (General Motors)  thats gone bust and that none seems to want to buy?
> 
> There are lots of other cars out there that are better.


How is that relevant?

1) If you have no remaining warranty the company's position makes no difference. The garages are still open and parts will always be available

2) The Astra (particularily the three door) is one of the nicest looking smaller cars and I have yet to hear a bad report about it

It is a perfectly good option IMO.


----------



## parry (11 Jun 2009)

mitsuibishi colt _> very cheap up north_


----------



## Ed054 (11 Jun 2009)

Honda Jazz.

Great small car loads of space holds it value nothing goes wrong with them.

Parts are a bit expensive though


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jun 2009)

Aidan23gd said:


> How is that relevant?
> 
> 1) If you have no remaining warranty the company's position makes no difference. The garages are still open and parts will always be available
> 
> ...


 
Theres seems to be issue with CIM failing. I know people who have had issues with ECU/CIM/Starter issues with the last and current Astra. I can't stand the daft indicators myself.


----------



## Brighid (11 Jun 2009)

G123 said:


> A friend of mine bought a Suzuki Liana.
> 
> It's Japanese but not as high profile as Toyota or Nissan.
> 
> ...


 
Suzuki Liana a great car I have one for 3 years would defo buy another suzuki


----------



## rabbits (22 Jun 2009)

Ok, I officially don't like car shopping when there isn't much jumping out at you! LOL  Anyway, had a look around a few places on Saturday and can't say I was overwhelmed with the amount of choice out there!  

What do ye think of an MG ZR 1.4?  I know, company gone but thats affecting a good few makes these days so really, the issue is about parts and general relieability of the model itself.  Of what was available, this was the best deal for year and mileage etc so that alone made it a consideration.

Basically, I'm looking for something not too huge physically, up to about a 1.4lt, ideally no older that 03/04 and coming in at about E4,500! No Micras or Puntos please - or saloons   It would be nice to have something a bit sportier than the basic runaround type of car if that was possible!


----------



## di74 (22 Jun 2009)

David_Dublin said:


> Yaris if u can afford. A great car


 Second this, have a Yaris for several years...reliable, and good on petrol


----------



## bonniecat (23 Jun 2009)

I had a cinquecento for 8 years and changed last year to a Toyoto Aygo - budget price car, very reliable, A rated so low car tax.  Not as nippy as the Cinquecento but does the job. Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## Caveat (23 Jun 2009)

rabbits said:


> Basically, I'm looking for something not too huge physically, up to about a 1.4lt, ideally no older that 03/04 and coming in at about E4,500!


 
That would limit you a bit for a start.



> It would be nice to have something a bit sportier than the basic runaround type of car if that was possible!


 
Depending on exactly wht you mean by sporty, given the year/engine size and budget I think you might find it difficult to get what you want.

Might just get an 03 1.4 3 door Civic for €4500 - ish.

Reliable, good to drive, roomy (for it's class) and fairly nippy/sporty.


----------



## rabbits (31 Jul 2009)

bonniecat said:


> I had a cinquecento for 8 years and changed last year to a Toyoto Aygo - budget price car, very reliable, A rated so low car tax.  Not as nippy as the Cinquecento but does the job. Good luck and let us know what you decide.



Just to finish up this thread.....I ended up getting a Seat Ibiza 1.2  Just need to get used to the new size and turning points etc now!


----------

